# Today is my visit with surgeon..



## HeatherCNola (Mar 11, 2013)

I still have tons of questions and am hoping the surgeon can answer what the endo did not have time to. I am still unsure if I should go through with it now or ride it out for as long as I can. One question I have for him is about my ultrasound. The endo said my goiter is definitely still growing even though I am on 125 mg of Synthroid. My question is at what rate? How much per 6 months? Also, how do they test to see if its a sub sternal goiter? I have chest and lower throat pain and feel like it is wrapped down there lower but have only had ultrasounds. When I google it, I see that there have been chest X-rays or CT scans that actually show the esophagus and where it is pressed. I know I am rambling but I am just so uneducated on it. I don't want to roll up in there and take it out too soon if it's going to make my life worse at 41. Should I hang on to it for whatever it is doing for me as long as I can or get it out?? I will be asking him that as well. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeatherCNola said:


> I still have tons of questions and am hoping the surgeon can answer what the endo did not have time to. I am still unsure if I should go through with it now or ride it out for as long as I can. One question I have for him is about my ultrasound. The endo said my goiter is definitely still growing even though I am on 125 mg of Synthroid. My question is at what rate? How much per 6 months? Also, how do they test to see if its a sub sternal goiter? I have chest and lower throat pain and feel like it is wrapped down there lower but have only had ultrasounds. When I google it, I see that there have been chest X-rays or CT scans that actually show the esophagus and where it is pressed. I know I am rambling but I am just so uneducated on it. I don't want to roll up in there and take it out too soon if it's going to make my life worse at 41. Should I hang on to it for whatever it is doing for me as long as I can or get it out?? I will be asking him that as well. Any advice is appreciated.


My very humble opinion based on personal experience is that the longer you hang on, the more permanent damage to your body and your psyche.

Why worry about the unknown (cancer) forever and ever? All this will take a toll on you sooner or later.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It seems like the people here who hung on for as long as possible ended up wondering why they waited so long once they had the surgery behind them...especially the people with Hashi's or Graves.


----------



## HeatherCNola (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for both of the replies. I am in the car on the way. Trying to keep these questions in order. I am going to ask him about sub-sternal goiters. These symptoms are exactly what I am feeling. I have never had a chest X-ray or a CT to look at any of my anatomy. I found an endo site today that had so much info. Still needing answers though..


----------



## HeatherCNola (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is the link to the info
http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/thyroid/sub-sternal-thyroids-goiters


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeatherCNola said:


> Here is the link to the info
> http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/thyroid/sub-sternal-thyroids-goiters


Good link and I wish you the best today. Please let us know all about it when you can.


----------



## HeatherCNola (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, he was pretty straight forward..sort of all business which makes it hard to ask all the questions. I got a lot out but still left with some. He wants me to see an ENT and get scoped to see if there is anything in my airway. He asked me if I have ever had a FNA which I have not. He said ultrasound did show some growth between the last three done but said since the first two of those were done elsewhere, and the last at their clinic, it might not be the best comparison. Something showed up in the ultrasound regarding my parathyroid or lymph nodes so he had me go down and do a blood test to check for a few things including calcium. That was a first. He will call me tomorrow with those results. I will see the ENT in a week and go from there. One thing is for sure..nothing will be done before the trip. I guess it wasn't meant to be.

In a way I am relieved to be let off the hook with the decision for now but I am also disheartened. The feeling of having French fries stuck in my throat is getting old. I just wish I had some relief. The thought of waiting for another 6 months to ultrasound for growth is not a good one. I did get a copy of the last three though. Good to have the measurements.

What a long day...:a1Thyroid:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I sorry you feel so frustrated. I do think your surgeon is smart to attempt to determine if that mass is cancerous - it could alter his surgical approach. And, you want to be very careful about parathyroids. So, as much as I appreciate your frustration, it sounds like an attempt to be thorough and that's not a bad thing.

Keep us updated!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That is my take too. Sometimes specialists do not have the greatest manner in dealing face to face with patients. If you still have questions, try phoning the office and leaving a message witht the nurse. Does their office use e-mail?

Hang in there, it is not easy waiting when you don't have the answers and are uncomfortable.


----------



## HeatherCNola (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks, Webster. It's funny, as I sat there listening to him and feeling shut down and rushed, I was thinking just wait till the board hears this. I'm sure they have been here before. Lol

Yes, the office has a system alled MyChart. You can email your doctor directly however I use the word directly loosely. I did email my endo who is in the same clinic yesterday morning. Still nothing. One bright spot..the surgeons nurse is the sweetest person. She handed me her card with her direct number highlighted and told me over and over again to call her for anything at all. She wasn't in the room with my husband, daughter and myself when the doc was in so asking her what the heck all the lymph node parathyroid maybes were about should wait at least until he calls this afternoon with whatever he was looking at. I should know by 5:00. We shall see...:confused0024:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Surgeons sometimes don't have the best "bedside manner" but as long as they can get the job done well, that shouldn't matter too much. I would lean on the nurse to get the answers you still need, and you can always keep trying to ask follow-up questions to the doctor.

I really like the fact that he's trying to be as thorough as possible and get a clear understanding of what you (and he) are up against. That seems very smart to me. The recommendation to get scoped is a good one, as is the FNA.

Keep us posted.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am glad the nurse has a great attitude and is approachable. I think when you have the new info, you might be able to generate your new questions list. Maybe some of the new info will answer your current questions.

Hang in there!


----------

